# What's the best weight for sample soap?



## xoticsoaps (May 24, 2014)

I want to make oval-shaped sample versions of my full-size bars of soap, but the soap mold I want to use stated that the soap cavities were 104g each. This translates to about 3.6oz! My full-size bars of soap are going to be 4oz, so the weight of the sample soap needs to be much less than 3.6oz. I like for my soap to be uniform in weight and size, according to whatever batch of soap I'm making, so filling the mold part way wouldn't be ideal.

Does anyone have suggestions on the best weight for sample size soaps, that's not too much, but just enough? Or maybe I should adjust the weight of my full-size bars to accommodate, I don't know.

P.S - I'm new to this forum, so greetings to all of you! :wave:


----------



## seven (May 24, 2014)

my samples are 40 gr max.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 24, 2014)

If you have a loaf mold you could use the ends as samples. My ends are usually about .5" thick and usually weigh between 1 and 2 oz after cure


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I think 2 oz would be good for a sample bar.


----------



## Twiggy (May 24, 2014)

My samples are 25 gr max, so is about 1oz.


----------



## xoticsoaps (May 24, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> My samples are 25 gr max, so is about 1oz.



Now that I've decided that 2 oz would be the weight for a regular sample bar, I plan on making 1 oz bars to have around the house or carry in my bag (it's a messenger-style bag so not much in there) and give away to interested people for free. The soaps will be wrapped, of course, and have info on where they can buy the full-size bar. Maybe a sticker on the back or something.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 24, 2014)

xoticsoaps said:


> Now that I've decided that 2 oz would be the weight for a regular sample bar, I plan on making 1 oz bars to have around the house or carry in my bag (it's a messenger-style bag so not much in there) and give away to interested people for free. The soaps will be wrapped, of course, and have info on where they can buy the full-size bar. Maybe a sticker on the back or something.



That's a good idea


----------



## Twiggy (May 24, 2014)

xoticsoaps said:


> Now that I've decided that 2 oz would be the weight for a regular sample bar, I plan on making 1 oz bars to have around the house or carry in my bag (it's a messenger-style bag so not much in there) and give away to interested people for free. The soaps will be wrapped, of course, and have info on where they can buy the full-size bar. Maybe a sticker on the back or something.



Great, go for it! I pack my little soaps like the regular bars, with all info, "hangers", bows, packed exactly like my big bars – and they look so quite!  I thing nice looking sample can really encourage potential costumers to become THE COSTUMERS


----------

